
Aaron Klug, 92, Dies; His 3-D Images of Bodily Molecules Won a Nobel - adenadel
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/30/obituaries/aaron-klug-dead.html
======
shaki-dora
His wife's name is "Liebe". If they shared a last name, she would appear to be
named "Liebe Klug".

Translated from German, it's "Love Smart", or "Love Wise".

Also, quite possibly the only case of _self-fulfilling nominative
determinism_.

------
gilleain
Lol : "Bodily molecules".

Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530367)

